# Other stuff I've been up to



## knyfeknerd (Oct 5, 2013)

Here's a few things I've done lately.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
This a 10inch stainless Sab that Son sent to me. I've got a handful of beauties I'm restoring for him. This is the 1st one I got around to, and I can't think of a more deserving guy. The handle is Cocobolo and this was my first attempt with loveless bolts. They were a lot harder to install and the middle one is all Wabi-Sabi (if u know what I mean) Still a purty knife. I love me some Sab.





[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
This is one of those blanks from Jantz. It's an 8inch Damascus pattern VG10. I did this one as a birthday gift for my best friend. The handle is spalted sycamore.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
This is a 150mm Shig petty I bought from Turbochef. I love it, especially with the new handle. Such a great cutter. What a great deal! 100$ from Nick! Thanks again, my new favorite knife!




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
Lastly, a little Henckel paring knife I did for the wife. This one is Norfolk pine. Curvy lady handle.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks like you're getting pretty good at this stuff--really like the Sab!


----------



## Dream Burls (Oct 5, 2013)

Beautiful work.


----------



## tripleq (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice work. Love the 1st one.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 5, 2013)

Some great work, Chris! I love the first one and the one for your friend.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 6, 2013)

Love the Sab, brother. Use it all the time. The handle is so comfortable compared to the original.


----------



## pleue (Oct 6, 2013)

gorgeous work! love the wood in the shig handle, just stunning. glad to see you makin the time to keep at it. ps. the arashiyama you sent me is fantastic, become my new work stone for bringing back edges, can't thank you enough.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Oct 6, 2013)

your work is awesome. awesome shig, keep up the good work chris


----------



## hobbitling (Oct 6, 2013)

What was your impression of the Jantz blade? I'm considering it for an upcoming project.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 6, 2013)

hobbitling said:


> What was your impression of the Jantz blade? I'm considering it for an upcoming project.


They aren't too bad. I did a smaller utility knife for my MIL around XMas time that came out good too. I mean, it's VG10. A pretty decent steel for people like my friend or MIL, but not so much for me.
You can find a better blade (with a cheap handle you'd have to remove) for the same price, believe me-I've shopped around. For the home/occasional cook, they make excellent gifts.


----------



## ar11 (Oct 7, 2013)

good looking stuff!


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 19, 2013)

The Sab looks damn nice.


----------



## jklip13 (Oct 25, 2013)

did you buff the European style knife?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 26, 2013)

Chris my first rehandle was that exact Jantz blade,looks like you shaped the tang,good work


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 26, 2013)

Love that pine handle, really like that wood. 

Stefan


----------

